# Difference between Russian Systema and Secours Systema



## Mr. President (Apr 14, 2014)

I've heard that a few years ago, Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev have announced that the method taught by Instructor Kevin Secours, is not their Systema, and he put a different spin on it, enough to differentiate it from the traditional Systema taught by the original Russian teachers.

Is anyone familiar with the details? How is his approach different? What is it about the curriculum taught by Secours, that makes it a different sort of Systema?


----------



## K-man (Apr 14, 2014)

Hopefully I'll get some first hand information next week. I have two days of training with Kevin coming up and I'm really looking forward to meeting him.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey K-man,
Enjoy your training with Kevin. He is a good instructor, very skilled with good clear articulations. You will, I think enjoy your time training with him.

Hey Mr. President,
I have not trained with Kevin in years and do not really have the time to follow what his system has evolved into, so my information is too dated for me to go into much detail. From what I remember when he left the Vasiliev / Ryabko communities Kevin had came up with his own method of teaching and came up with a curriculum and teaching methodology that he felt was better for his students and that he could transmit easily to others to instruct his system. 

Hope that this helps.
Regards
Brian King


----------



## BrendonR (Apr 15, 2014)

Secours is more effective, however Vlad and Mik are much greater masters, so if you want a system, don't goto the real systema, systema is not about systems, or arts, its about skill. Masters goto these masters.


----------

